# Sugarkisses little man has arrived at 24 weeks *update 22nd please pray*



## Tasha

Donna's precious little fighter arrived by c section at 19.07 tonight at 24 weeks exactly. His currently in NICU. Please think of Donna and her little man, sending every single stay strong vibe to them both.

Love ya Donna x

Small update
Just wanted to let you know they are both doing well, Donna is in quite a bit of pain but is okay, she saw her little man this morning and his doing well. She is a very proud Mummy :) He is gorgeous, and looks like his big sister Sophie :cloud9::cloud9:


Updated at 22.30ish
Lil man has been moved to another better hospital today, about 45 minutes from Donna. This must be so hard for you Donna :hugs: sending you all the love and strength in the world to get through the next few days:hugs:

*Update for 22nd 
I am writing this in tears for Donna as she is so scared and this all seems so unfair, Donna is on her way to the hospital lil man is at despite just 36 hours after her section because things are not looking good. I am not religious in the slightest but I am praying so hard for this little man and Donna, please do the same or focus positive energy towards them anything, I just hope it makes the difference.*


----------



## hekate

all my love to Donna and her little boy! sending him loads of positive energy and strength!
stay strong little one!
thinking of you Donna! hoping and wishing!


----------



## bky

Thinking of them both xx :hugs:


----------



## Snowball

Oh gosh, I am thinking of them both loads :hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Lots of positive vibes :hugs: 

Thinking of you x x


----------



## mandaa1220

Oh Donna :hugs: Stay strong little man.


----------



## Tasha

He weighs 1lb 9oz which is good for his gestation I think.


----------



## Natalie Flynn

Hoping he stays strong xx


----------



## natasja32

Congratulations Donna.:hugs: Stay strong little man!:hugs:


----------



## Justme

Keep strong little man :hugs: Thinking of you all. Congratulations Donna,you've done so well hun.x x


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## shocker

Thinking of you both loads, stay strong little man :hugs: x


----------



## hayley x

donna you and your little man have done so well, and what clever boy to get to 24 weeks. thinking of you both and praying he stays strong. congratulations on becoming a mummy again and congratulations to sophie - the bestest big sister in heaven :kiss: xxx


----------



## Carmello_01

Sending all the best luck and love in the world! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

Congratulations Donna! Well done on your little man. Thinking of you both, and praying he stays strong.

Cat
xxx


----------



## meldmac

Welcome to the world little man. Stay strong and sending lots of :hugs: to your wonderful mommie :hugs:


----------



## sophxx

Thinking of you both! X


----------



## Las78

Congratulations Donna, he's a little fighter hanging in there for Saturday and I'm certain he will carry on doing just that, you've done so well hun. Big hugs for you both and stay strong little one x

Thanks Tasha for keeping us updated throughout, you've been wonderful hun, hope you are doing ok too x


----------



## indy and lara

Donna congratulations. Thinking about you and your beautiful boy and sending you love and best wishes.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thinking of you both Donna, stay strong little man.
:hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Thinking of you Donna, stay strong little man :hugs:


----------



## Iris

:hugs:


----------



## Hoolie

Welcome to the world, precious boy. Keep getting stronger everyday.

Alex


----------



## AP

Come on wee man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

Congratulations Donna - the girls in the preemie forum are here for you and one of us is mummy to a 24 weeker too :hugs:

Loads of love babe xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jkelmum

congrats xxxxxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

congrats donna....sophie will be so proud looking down and making sure her little brother stays strong. thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Dimbo

Congratulations Donna! You have both done an amazing job to hold on for the 24 week mark. Stay strong little man :hugs::hugs::hugs: Love and hugs to you both :hugs:


----------



## Linzi

Congrats donna :hugs: thinking of you all x


----------



## Jox

Stay strong little man!!!

Thinking of you Donna.

xxx


----------



## Lexi mummy

praying little man stays strong. thinking of you all donna xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Oh god! im thinking of you and praying for him so hard darling :hug: 

loads of love to you... be strong hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations!!! thinking about you and your little man xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thinking of you darling and sending loads of love :hugs: -x-


----------



## pink_bow

Sending lots of positive vibes your way, hope the little man stays strong xx


----------



## im_mi

oh my goodness! sending bucketloads of prayers your way, stay strong little man xxxxxxx


----------



## Missy86

Wishing you good luck hun

Stay strong little man


----------



## cazza22

Sending all my love and positive vibes to donna and her iccle man. Stay strong little one x x x x x Lov Caz x x x x


----------



## dawny690

OMG stay strong little man love to you donna babe you stay strong too :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lisa_33

be strong little boy xxx
love and prayers to you both xxx


----------



## babytots

Thanks for the update Tasha! 

Donna congratulations sweetie I hope your little man is a fighter and continues to get strong! I am sure big sister Sophie is watching over him and keeping him safe and is a proud big sister right now! x


----------



## princess_bump

thinking of you donna and little man :hugs: many congratulations my darling x x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thinking of you both! Come on little man :hugs: xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Thinking of you Donna.Stay strong little man.xx


----------



## maybebaby3

hope that her LO goes from strength xxx


----------



## lauralora

i am crossing my fingers so tightly this story has a happy ending, Love to you and your little boy donna xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Massive :hugs: for Donna and family! xxx


----------



## louise1302

congratulations on the birth of your little boy, hope he stays strong with sophie looking after him im sure he will xxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Just thought I would do a small update cos there wasnt much info in the original post


----------



## kintenda

Good luck babe, I've been thinking of you. I really hope all is going to be ok. Best wishes to you and your little man xxxx


----------



## pimplebum

congrats xxxx and as many postive thoughts as i can send to you both


----------



## bunnyg82

Congrats Donna, sending lots and lots of love and positive thoughts for your little man xxx

thanks for the update Tasha xx


----------



## hayley x

:) I'm soo pleased to hear he is doing well. Cant wait to see a picture of him :cloud9: xxx


----------



## booflebump

Oh Donna, well done you for holding on to your little man as long as you could :hugs: Im sure he is going to be a fighter like his Mummy. I will be thinking of you and your boy xxx


----------



## AP

Donnas gonna put a piccy up on her FB soon :cloud9:

Been thinking about her all morning. I sat telling Alex about Donna and I just cried, knowing how bewildering it can feel!

Donna has captured all our hearts I guess. :hugs:

Edit : omg bloomin god hes just perfect!


----------



## biteable

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## v2007

I have just seen this. :cry:

Sending them lots of hugs and im not normally a religious person but said a wee prayer for him. 

V xxxx


----------



## Tasha

sb22 he is isnt he? I cant stop looking at my phone. She sure has, she is amazing and the most genuine person. I am sure you and all the other Mummy's to premmie's will be an amazing support for Donna and your baby's will give her hope when the road seems long and hard :hugs::hugs:

V :hugs: I am praying too.


----------



## dawny690

He is beautiful come on :baby: boy keep fighting xxxxx


----------



## Eoz

Awww hold on little man.fight for your mummy xxxx


----------



## v2007

He is gorgeous, has he got a name :blush:

V xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations Donna, keep fighting little man


----------



## hekate

I got tears in my eyes...so pleased to hear that he is doing fine....
he is such a strong little fighter....he has been for weeks showing how strong he is....all those big kicks he gave you so early have made him strong!....
I hope you will feel physically better soon and I hope your little monkey will get stronger and stronger! 
all my love!


----------



## dawny690

V she has said on fb they think they have but not telling yet xxxx


----------



## Linz88

good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Oh gosh, hope he stays strong. Congratulations donna :)


----------



## im_mi

aww so glad to hear they are doing well!


----------



## sukisam

Congratulations Donna on the arrival of your little man.
I'm sure he will carry on fighting like he has the whole way through and I'm sure he's gorgeous like Sophie.
Hope you're not in too much pain after the c-section make sure you get lots of pain killers and eat as much as you can to get strong for you and your man.
Thinking of you both
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Foogirl

Congratulations!! Your wee man sounds like he's doing well.

As SB22 said, we're all over in the preemie section to give you plenty of support and advice if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

am glad 2 hear that mum and LO are doing well


----------



## analyticalema

Thinking of them both and sending lots of positive loving vibes! Xx


----------



## CS10

Thinking of you both.
Stay strong little man.

xxx


----------



## jennyellen13

well done donna, i know your little man will be a fighter :) xxxxxxx


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm so glad to hear that they are both doing well... Congratulations on your little man Donna. Sophie must be so proud of you. :thumbup: Keep staying strong little boy.


----------



## babytots

So glad to hear they are doing well. I hope Donna gets better pain wise soon and that her little man keeps on fighting! Sounds like hes one tough cookie! x


----------



## keldac

congrats again donna - seen piccie on facebook and hes gorgeous!
Keep strong, I;ve been in NICU twice and its hard and long - you are all in my prayers x


----------



## Bluetomato

Congratulations on the arrival of your little man Donna! So pleased to hear that you are both doing well, stay strong little man xxxx


----------



## honey08

thinking of everyone and lil man :hugs: thnx for the updates xxx


----------



## staycutee

i hope they're okay xxxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

All my love to you and your little man hunni
Keep fighting little one x


----------



## Las78

So pleased you're both doing well Donna, hope the pain eases for you soon. Big hugs for you both x


----------



## philly1982

Congratulations on your little boy hun. Sounds like LO is a fighter. Sending you big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Kirsti

Thinking of you and your little fighter :) xxx
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Tasha

Updated again x


----------



## hekate

just read they moved your little one....I know that must be very, very hard on you, but hopefully he will have the best care he can there! best wishes!


----------



## ~KACI~

Can only agree with what hekate said :hugs:

Thinking of you hunni xx


----------



## polo_princess

Big :hugs: Donna


----------



## pimplebum

lots and loads of best wishes sent your way xxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Thinking of you both


----------



## sukisam

Hi Donna
sorry to hear your little man is in a different hospital to you I know how hard it is to be away from your baby in SCBU. I'm sure they are working wonders on him. Fingers crossed you'll be strong enough to be there with him ASAP.
You are both in all our thoughts, there is a lot of love on this forum for you and your man
take care
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Still thinking of you darling and sending loads of love. Keep getting stronger and stronger little fighter :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Congratulations on your beautiful little fighter Donna hun. Thinking of you all. xxx


----------



## Eoz

Aww hun that must be hard but it must be a better hospital :hug:

Has wee man got a name and a weight Tasha? x


----------



## Bingo

Congratulations Donna. Keeping you and your little guy in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## AP

Tasha said:


> sb22 he is isnt he? I cant stop looking at my phone. She sure has, she is amazing and the most genuine person. I am sure you and all the other Mummy's to premmie's will be an amazing support for Donna and your baby's will give her hope when the road seems long and hard :hugs::hugs:
> 
> V :hugs: I am praying too.

Awww Tasha, hes just so perfect.It made me cry. Im gonna cry now. I am getting all flippin emotional again arrrrgggh!

I let my OH see and he was just amazed by the little soldier(OH really takes preemies to heart now, bless)


----------



## Tasha

Updated :cry:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Been following these updates for a while but never posted.

I just wanted to say You're in my thoughts and I pray that little one carries on fighting like he has this long!
Come on baby boy you can do it.
:hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## Windmills

Thinking of Donna and her little fighter, really really praying the next update is good news xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Glitz

Sat here with tears streaming down my face too, praying so so hard for Donna and her wee man keep fighting sweetie x x x x


----------



## NickyT75

im not religious but will pray so hard for your precious little man anyway babe :hug: xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Be strong little man x x


----------



## lisa_33

be strong little one, we are all praying for you and your mummy xxxx


----------



## natasja32

Come on little man! You can do it! Praying for Donna and her little soldier.:hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh no....come on little man, mummy needs you! Be strong donna, and I am praying as hard as I possibly can.... Xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Oh Donna your both in my thoughts and prayers , stay strong little man x


----------



## Bluetomato

Im hoping and praying for Donnas little boy xxxx Sending all my love to them both x


----------



## sawah

Im praying for you hunnie & your special little boy :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my thoughts and prayers are with u little man , be strong and fight for your mummy xxxxxx


----------



## AHB238

Stay strong little man. Sending so much strength to you and your Mummy and Daddy. 

Praying with all my heart and soul. 

xxxxx


----------



## hekate

oh hun! sending you and your little boy loads of positive thoughts and energy! 
wishing and hoping!
loads of hugs and love!


----------



## charliebear

Stay strong little man. 
Our thoughts and prayers are with you. x


----------



## Jellyt

I'm not religious but I am praying :hugs: xxx


----------



## AP

thanks for the updates Tasha

*COME ON WEE MAN  !!!!!!!!*

Praying for them all :hugs:


----------



## Kirsti

Come on little man!! Sending lots of love!
And im praying hard for them both!!! xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Thinking of u both. Keep fighting lil man!!! Huge :hugs: xxx


----------



## chefamy1122

Praying for you Donna and your sweet little man:hugs:


----------



## helen1234

only just seen this, c'mon little man you can do it xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Keep fighting little man!!Sending every drop of postitive thoughts your way.x


----------



## Justme

:hugs: please please stray strong little man.Im off to work now so won't be able to see any updates until tonight but I will keep my fingers crossed and pray that their is some good news for Donna and her little one :hugs: x


----------



## dawny690

[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; come on little man xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Keep fighting little bubba. Sending love to you and mummy :hugs:


----------



## kintenda

Thanks for the updates :hug:
Keep fighting little dude, we are all thinking of you and your mummy!


----------



## sukisam

oh no poor Donna, if there is any justice in the world he will get through this. I can't concentrate at work I am praying and hoping he makes it, Donna thinking of you hun and putting every positive thought I can muster into getting your little man well
take care
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linzi

Tasha said:


> Donna's precious little fighter arrived by c section at 19.07 tonight at 24 weeks exactly. His currently in NICU. Please think of Donna and her little man, sending every single stay strong vibe to them both.
> 
> Love ya Donna x
> 
> Small update
> Just wanted to let you know they are both doing well, Donna is in quite a bit of pain but is okay, she saw her little man this morning and his doing well. She is a very proud Mummy :) He is gorgeous, and looks like his big sister Sophie :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> 
> Updated at 22.30ish
> Lil man has been moved to another better hospital today, about 45 minutes from Donna. This must be so hard for you Donna :hugs: sending you all the love and strength in the world to get through the next few days:hugs:
> 
> *Update for 22nd
> I am writing this in tears for Donna as she is so scared and this all seems so unfair, Donna is on her way to the hospital lil man is at despite just 36 hours after her section because things are not looking good. I am not religious in the slightest but I am praying so hard for this little man and Donna, please do the same or focus positive energy towards them anything, I just hope it makes the difference.*

Oh gosh :( whats happened?

Keeping them both in my thoughts I really hope all is ok x


----------



## mrs mcgrath

Stay strong little man
Praying for you and sending all my positive thoughts your way xx


----------



## im_mi

Oh God no :( please let him be okay!! Praying so hard for that lovely little boy xxxxx


----------



## Sparklestar

love to them both xxxxxxx


----------



## meldmac

I'm praying for your sweet gorgeous boy Donna. Stay strong baby.


----------



## lauralora

praying for them both xx


----------



## Wobbles

So nervous for you Donna :cry:

Come on precious boy fight strong
[-o&lt; [-o&lt;

x x x


----------



## keldac

Keep strong lil man. I am thinking of Donna, Adam and baby Wilson constantly (as well as befriending Tasha on everything to get updates ;-)
I have prayed over and over and will continue to do so xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: hoping so much that he pulls through xx


----------



## biteable

praying for you all,keep fighting lil man,your in our thoughts xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

I am not religious in the slightest, but I will be praying for you and your beautiful boy.

I am so sorry that this is happening to you again Donna. You are the last person that deserves this and you are such a wonderful person. I'm keeping you and your family close to my heart through this all.


----------



## Sovereign

Keep fighting little man, Donna I am so sorry you are going through this, I hope against hope that everything turns out good for you and your little man,you are in m y thoughts x


----------



## Izzy'smummy

I too am not religous but I pray with all my heart that Donna's little man will pull through x


----------



## 3 girlies

stay strong little man, i'll keep praying, sending lots of love too xxxxx


----------



## pinkbow

oh gosh! c'mon little man stay strong, u can do it!!!....sending massive :hugs: for mummy and baby!! xx


----------



## v2007

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

V xxx


----------



## Samemka

Come on little man, we are all thinking of you, you can do it sweetheart :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## BeanieBaby

Sending you and your little man lots of :hugs: You're both in our thoughts and prayers. Come on you little fighter, you can do this! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Please please let him be ok xxx


----------



## jennyellen13

thinking of you Donna, Praying your little man is a fighter and pulls through this.
I feel so sad that you are having to go through this :( xxxx


----------



## Frankie

Come on little fighter stay strong x


----------



## maddiwatts19

thinking of you and your little fighter beautiful.. your both in my thoughts and prayers, you dont deserve this at all... but your little man is a fighter babe and i'm praying he gets stronger every day :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## pimplebum

postive postive postive as many postive thoughts i can send xxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles

Thinking of you and praying as hard as I can xx


----------



## indy and lara

Donna, we are thinking of you and your wee man and hoping more than anything to hear some better news soon. You have all our thoughts and best wishes. I hope that he is on the up and that you are also starting to feel better.
Lesley
x


----------



## Weeplin

Thinking of you, Stay strong little man. xxx


----------



## netty

Thinking of you Donna
so sorry you have to go through this.
stay strong little man and hugs to mummy too


----------



## mellllly

I have just read this thread!
Sending everything I can in hope that he pulls through this!!! xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Oh no no, poor Donna. I have everything crossed that he will pull through this. I can't imagine what she must be going through right now. :hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Be strong little man your mummy needs you :hugs:


----------



## lollylou1

my thoughts are with you hun and your little man!

Lou
xxx


----------



## hayley x

Poor Donna thinking of them all sooooo much. Is there any more news yet? I hope little man is picking up xxx


----------



## Tasha

No Hayley, not that I know of. Will update you all as soon as I know. 

Still praying hard


----------



## Sparky0207

Thinking of you Donna and little man :hugs:

Really hope hes picking up xxx


----------



## Genna

oh noo, I'm sending soo much positivity their way. Be strong little man!! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I hope he is doing ok xxxx


----------



## applegirl

oh donna - praying and hoping honey :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

My thougts and prayers are with you and your little man. :hugs:


----------



## ChloesMummy

Thinking of them :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## Pops

I am sending every spare prayer, thought and bit of love I have your way sweetheart :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MiissDior

My taughts and prayers with you all... keep fighting lil man xx


----------



## babytots

Hope he keeps fighting Tasha been thinking of them both all day please do update as and when you can. I have everything crossed for them he doesn't give up and carries on fighting to stay with his mummy.x


----------



## Widger

Oh Donna... I am thinking of you and your little monkey :hugs:


----------



## Las78

Donna, I'm praying with everything I have for you and your little man x


----------



## honey08

thinking of u all, esp ur LO :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## shocker

Thinking of you both, sending every prayer i can for your little man :hugs: x


----------



## Dimbo

Oh Donna, you are both in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: Hold on little one, Mummy needs you xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Thinking of them both, stay strong little man xxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

i just said a little prayer for her little man ..... i hope Donna has lot's of support around her at this difficult time. Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Sending lots of hugs and prayers Donna sweetie!! :hugs: xx


----------



## catfromaus

Still praying for both of them
xxx


----------



## natasja32

Ive been thinking about you and your little man all day Donna. Sending you tons of stay strong vibes. Come on little man!:hugs:


----------



## shampain

Thinking off you all so much x x x


----------



## CS10

Thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Any more updates? xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Not yet Dawn :hugs:


----------



## Carmello_01

Hang in there little fighter! :hugs: To Donna- You and your little man are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hekate

thinking of you both all the time!:hugs:


----------



## Csunshine013

Thoughts and prayer coming your way Donna!:hugs:


----------



## summersky09

ive never spoken to u or on ur threads but im sending u and ur beautifull lil boy plenty ov positive vibes and prayers keep on fighting u lil prince x


----------



## Lol78

I've only just seen this and I'm so shocked. 
Donna, you and your little boy are in my prayers. 
Huge :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Tasha send her my love please xxxx


----------



## pimplebum

thinking of you and your little boy loads and lots of postive thoughts xxx


----------



## mordino

I am so sorry to hear what Donna is going through at the moment. She and her baby are in my thoughts. X


----------



## natasja32

Oh Donna hunny i was awake most of the night thinking about you and your little man. Sending you all my prayers and thoughts. xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Donna thinking of you both and praying your monkey made it through the night.
Sending lots of love to you both
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

donna :hugs: my thoughts and prayers are with you and your little man :hugs: x x x x


----------



## hannahR

They are all in my thoughts and prayers. xx


----------



## Linzi

Still thinking of you babe looking forward to a positive update today xxx


----------



## netty

still thinking of you both Donna
Looking forward to some positive news today
Have been praying for you
x


----------



## veganmum2be

i've have/am praying for you and your little man donna.xx


----------



## clairebear

Thinking of you all hunni! x x :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Tasha hun is there any news today yet? :hugs: xx


----------



## v2007

Still praying. 

V xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kintenda

Thinking of you both, hoping for some positive news today xxx


----------



## im_mi

hoping for some good news today honey, stay strong little man xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

Hopin for some good news today keep fightin litle man xx


----------



## booflebump

Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## roc

hoping and praying x


----------



## Samemka

Keep checking back for news, I really hope little man is doing well :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## jenny25

has their been any updates xx


----------



## louise1302

no news? i hope that means good news

keep on fighting little man xxx


----------



## Lexi mummy

i've just seen on donna's fb that her little man hasnt made it :cry::cry:

he has gone to join his sister in heaven. just cant beleive this has happened to her again she is such a lovely kind caring person. nobody deserves to go through this hell and especially not twice.

i hope she wont mind me letting you all know xxx


----------



## kintenda

Lexi mummy said:


> i've just seen on donna's fb that her little man hasnt made it :cry::cry:
> 
> he has gone to join his sister in heaven. just cant beleive this has happened to her again she is such a lovely kind caring person. nobody deserves to go through this hell and especially not twice.
> 
> i hope she wont mind me letting you all know xxx

I have been thinking about Donna and her little man and I'm so sorry that this has happened to her again. She is such a lovely person... like you said, no-one deserves to go through this once, never mind twice.
My heart goes out to her. I'm so sorry Donna.


----------



## Jellyt

Aww no! Nobody deserves this and it only ever seems to happen to good people. I am angry with the world right now. I will be keeping her and her angel in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## v2007

Her little man passed away last nite. 

Im so sorry Donna.

V xxx


----------



## applegirl

oh no! I can't believe this has happened. Makes me so upset and sad. poor donna. I don't know what to say to you my darling. :hugs: I'm thinking of you.


----------



## im_mi

oh my God :cry: donna i'm so sorry for your loss. we're all here for you xxx this is so unfair, no one should have to go through this once let alone twice.


----------



## meldmac

I can't believe this I'm so heartbroken for her :cry: Donna you are in my thoughts and prayers sweetheart.


----------



## baby.love

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## dawny690

:cry: :cry: Oh no I was so hoping he would pull through Im so so sorry Donna sweetheart we are here to support you no matter what :hugs: :cry: :cry: xxxxx


----------



## mellllly

:cry: Oh my god I am so sorry donna - there are no words


----------



## Lyrah

Sweetie I am so so sorry for your loss :( This is really tragic.

We're all here for you hun. Huge hugs.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dimbo

Oh my god Donna, I am so sorry to hear this :cry: I am lost for words :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jem

Oh Donna, I'm so so sorry hunni. I so hoped he'd pull through. Life is so bloody unfair. My love to you all, fly high little man along with your sister xxx


----------



## pinkbow

oh my god hunni! :cry: ...im soo soo sorry for ur loss, i truly cant believe it! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

:cry: :cry: :cry:

I am SO sorry Donna, words seem really trivial right now compared to what you are probably feeling. :hugs: 

:cry: RIP little man


----------



## PhoxiestFox

aww Sendin love and best wishes and my deepest sympathy to donna :( :cry: xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I posted on the other thread but just to say again darling, I am so deeply sorry. Fly high with your big sister brave little man :hugs:


----------



## shell74

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family x x


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry. RIP precious Luke! Fly high with your big sister Sophie! My thoughts and prayers are with Donna and her family! :hugs:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Oh honey i'm so so sorry, God bless you all xx


----------



## mandy81

Ohh sweetie I am so sorry for your loss, thinking of you and your family at this sad time ((hugs)) xxx


----------



## analyticalema

So sorry for your loss honey! Xx


----------



## Genna

how blessed your beautiful babies are to have such a strong wonderful woman as their mother. :flow: thinking of you :hugs::hug:


----------



## Mamafy

I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

My prayers are with you and your family, so sorry :(

There is a balloon going round Facebook in memory sending more thoughts and prayers.
https://apps.facebook.com/travelballoon/balloon/show/865915


----------



## Chris77

Oh Donna, I'm so so very sorry for your loss. :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Barneyboo

:nope: So very sorry for your loss Donna x x x x x x x :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

thinking about u. so sorry 4 your loss


----------



## millwallrose4

I am so very very sorry for your loss, I can't begin to imagine the pain you are going through.


----------



## ChloesMummy

:cry::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## posh

Oh Donna, words can't explain how sorry I am for your loss :cry:, I know what its like to go through this once, let alone twice. I hope that he flys high with his sister. 
Life just shouldn't throw this at people as kind and generous as you :hugs:
I know my angel will look out for your little man :kiss:


----------

